# الأجبية السبع صلوات مقروئة ومسموعة  بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد



## Molka Molkan (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الأجبية السبع صلوات مقروئة ومسموعة​      بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد
​         01- صلاة باكر


 


         02- صلاة          الساعة الثالثة


 



         03- صلاة          الساعة السادسة


 


              04- صلاة          الساعة التاسعة


 


         05- صلاة          الغروب


 


         06- صلاة          النوم


 


         07- صلاة          منتصف الليل (فريق الأنبا أنطونيوس)





 ​


----------



## سامح لمعي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الأجبية السبع صلوات مقروئة ومسموعة  بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد01- صلاة باكر*

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*جمال جدا جدا
شكراا
سلام المسيح*​


----------

